# 2010 Astana Kit



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/contador-astana-to-ride-specialized/99667

I have to say I like the new Astana Kit.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't care for it, but it is definitely better than last year's.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Not crazy about it but tons better than last year.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I see something that rhymes with mammal crow...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't really like it but its better than some that have come out lately.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Honestly --- I think that it is worse then last years kit. It's still no Columbia kit though. Whoever designed that one should be fired.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

yep a WHOLE lot worse than last years, which actually was ok, that is just hideous!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I gotta agree, last years looked much better than this one......

has this years Garmin-Transitions kit come out yet? Guessing it won't be changed too much.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

without the red specialized S all over the place it would actually look very good


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Hmmm, something about it...*

just sort of looks out of place.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> without the red specialized S all over the place it would actually look very good


But then we wouldn't have any idea as to what bikes that they were riding.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I like it ... the colors acknowledge the amount of Spanish riders on the team...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Absolutely sublime. Notice how it subtly references the Borat bathing suit. No, not obvious or over-powering -- just right.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I like it. Colorful and eye catching, but not flashy.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Big-foot said:


> just sort of looks out of place.


Seeing Lancator here was something I could have done without.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Astana's colors are great. The original kit was top-notch. Last year's was a bit busy but compared with other teams, no big deal. This year's is better and the red S works well. IMO would be better if the white sections were just gold.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

I like the white touches. Some of you guys are just motha-effin' judgmental.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Big-foot said:


> just sort of looks out of place.




You're pretty good at this


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

btinder said:


> I like the white touches. Some of you guys are just motha-effin' judgmental.


Don't call me judgmental damnit!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

YUK! That is aweful. And I can see his magic stick! Who is designing these kits? They are terrible. My dog could design a better kit if he puked a bag of skittles.

lancorexic...geez his arms look like mary kates


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

A solid step backwards from last year - I never like yellow against white - they wash each other out - need some more black in there for contrast. Not the worst, but one of em.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> Don't call me judgmental damnit!


Just did BAM what now!?

In all seriousness, I really like the white going up and down the side, I think that looks crisp and classy. 

I could do without the orange Specialized logos--they clash with the yellow imo


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*not liking it*

Sorry, didn't like the old kit. Still not likin the new one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

You know as I said I don't think its amazing or anything, but it is better than the old one I think. The old one just kinda was, pretty bland overall, at least there is some color here.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the issue with this kit (which I noted after seeing the old one) is that the cyan, yellow and white are all very complimentary to each other, and there are no darker colours on the kit to break up the continuity of the three. 

It almost feels like the old Saunier Duval kits...just not enough dark accents to make things stand out.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Like it:...thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the red*

for the specialized colors just ruins it


----------

